
A castle where people live rent-free - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20190528-a-unesco-castle-where-families-live-rent-free
======
barbegal
Bad title for an interesting article. Most of the world lives rent free for
the same reason: they own it.

~~~
duckfruit
Agree. Strange choice for a headline that comes across as quite western
slanted. To whom would they pay rent exactly - long dead kings and princes?
When the families have been living there continuously for 700 years, who's the
landlord?

~~~
philwelch
Historically, people who lived in castles _were_ the landlords. Though we just
called them lords for short.

~~~
inawarminister
Well, not all of them. Most of the inhabitants of a castle are still servants,
after all.

